# Which Giesemann bulb should I get? Midday or Aquablue?



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

the aquablue is too blue. I have one, but in a bank of four. You probably won't like it.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

Tu13es said:


> I've got a 30" CA T5 fixture and one of its bulbs died so I'm looking to replace both bulbs. It seems the Giesemann bulbs are the way to go, but I'm not sure which.


you do know that the bulbs are t5HO (24 watts), right?


----------



## Tu13es (Jan 21, 2009)

milesm said:


> you do know that the bulbs are t5HO (24 watts), right?


Yep. My fixture is T5 HO (forgot to clarify). It's this: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1413


----------



## Tu13es (Jan 21, 2009)

macclellan said:


> the aquablue is too blue. I have one, but in a bank of four. You probably won't like it.


Do you happen to have any pics? I've only found one picture of a tank with an Aquablue bulb in it so far.


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I always go one Giesemann Midday and one UVL Aquasun  Although the Aquasun is 10k, it's got enough blue in it that it gives that clear sparkly look while still making the plants happy. I ordered mine from aquabuys when they had a sale.


----------



## Tu13es (Jan 21, 2009)

Saraja87 said:


> I always go one Giesemann Midday and one UVL Aquasun  Although the Aquasun is 10k, it's got enough blue in it that it gives that clear sparkly look while still making the plants happy. I ordered mine from aquabuys when they had a sale.


Cool. Do you have any example pics of that combination?


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

I plan on running 2 midday and 2 aquafloras on my 120, It seems like alot of people like running those two together.


----------



## Tu13es (Jan 21, 2009)

The aquafloras are more of a pink color, right? I've had pink-ish "plant" bulbs in the past and really wasn't a fan of the color.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Since you only have two bulbs to work with, I'd get a midday and an aquaflora.
Again, the aquablue is a reef bulb.
Aquaflora is a plant bulb.

Sorry, I don't have a pic, but with just one bank of lights on with the aquablue, green plants look like crap and tank has a bad tinge.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm using a Midday and Aquaflora and I'm completely satisfied with it. That combo put an end to wanting to continually try different bulbs. IMO, it highlights the colors of the fish and plants and has a very natural sunlit appearance. I've tried an actinic bulb mixed with a 6700k and thought the blue color was pretty much hideous for a planted tank. Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

i am running 1 aquaflora and 2 midday and my tank really seems yellow for what its worth


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Old thread, but I also have 1 Midday and 1 Aquaflora. I love the color it gives. After all, this is a freshwater tank, not a reef tank. Blue lighting on freshwater tank, especially planted tank, looks terrible. 

The color is just right, IMO


----------

